# Able to hunt or not? (Lake)



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Theres a lake that butts up to state land. Has state land around 40% of the north side of it. The other 60% butts up to private land. South of the lake is a road, and its posted that the lake is private. However, on the state land side of the lake, there are no indications (fences, barb wire, signs, etc) that the lake is "private".
So my question is, can I access the lake from state land and hunt ducks and geese on it?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Not enough information to give correct answer. A bunch of issues come into play. 

So, please contact the local DNR service center for the body of water in question. They will be able to tell you if can hunt or not ?


Here is link for DNR contacts:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199-24666--,00.html


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

**UPDATE**
Well, finally got thru with the DNR. 
Here's what they said and figure I'd post it on here for others-

If you come across a lake/pond that has public land butting up against it but also has private land butting against it, as long as you access it thru the state land, you can hunt it as long as you stay within the "public land boundaries". 
Example, think of a pie. That pie is the lake or pond. Cut the pie into pieces, 8 to be exact. Count out 3 connecting pieces (side by side). The ends of those 3 pieces butt up to state land. The other pieces butt up to private land. You can use the water that goes from the ends of the state land, all the way to the middle of the lake or "pie".


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

99% of the time that is correct but there area a few that court rulings or man-made lakes/floodings that isn't true.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

That is the Riparian Rights explanation. 

Is there a public access from the State land to the lake? If not the property owners deed may include the lake bottom to the opposite shore.


----------



## dgi302 (Nov 25, 2006)

Wouldn't a plat book give a better idea of who owns what.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

dgi302 said:


> Wouldn't a plat book give a better idea of who owns what.


It can help but: 

Some county's they are only updated every 5-10 years. Thus, you need to go to Register of Deeds to find out for sure who the owner is... Plus they are not very clear about water....

CMR: What did the DNR say about the lake in question ? Was that private as the sign said or can you hunt that lake via the state land ???


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

malainse said:


> CMR: What did the DNR say about the lake in question ? Was that private as the sign said or can you hunt that lake via the state land ???


As long as I enter the lake from state land, and that I stay in the "public land" area of the lake, I'm OK.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

dgi302 said:


> Wouldn't a plat book give a better idea of who owns what.


Plat books aren't always right and usually not to scale. I wouldn't go to court over what I saw in a plat book.


----------

